# Fastest 0-60 and quarter mile for 545i??



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

Just curious to know the various 0-60 times and quarter mile times that ppl have seen in magazines or on the tracks.. here's the fastest three i've seen:

Road & Track Magazine
545i 6-speed auto:
0-60: 5.3 sec
1/4 mile: 13.8 sec @ 103.3 mph

Motor Trend Magazine
545i 6-speed auto:
0-60: 5.4 sec
1/4 mile: 13.8 sec @ 103.2 mph

Car and Driver Magazine
545i 6-speed manual:
0-60: 5.5 sec
1/4 mile: 14.1 sec @ 103 mph

As you can see, the official 5.7 second 0-60 that BMW posted on their site is quite conservative. I'm sure the 545i could go even faster with the right launch .. anyway, feel free to post other times that you guys have..


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

I've seen those articles, but am curious on how the manual had the slowest time.


----------



## CSBM5 (Mar 10, 2004)

It is likely a result of test condition compensation that C&D uses to try to provide accurate data for all the cars they test. I'm pretty sure that R&T does not adjust data (they indicate ambient conditions in the full road test page of data), and MT probably doesn't adjust data either. Testing in 98F summer conditions versus 35F in the winter leads to junk comparisons that people do all the time without thinking about it.


----------



## colinexl (Mar 26, 2004)

I think that the reason why a manual is slower in those tests is due to the driver.. and probably the statistic compensations that they do.. The 6-speed auto is suppose to be really good so that could also be why it's getting fast results


----------

